# Newbie here



## Billie 2502 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi everyone we just got 10wk apricot named yogi, I would like some insight on these breeds how they r etc. I have a husky and as these dogs love living in packs, yogi came across. I'm self employed with convenice shop & live upstairs in the flat. My husky is outdoors in bk garden, can this breed live outdoors? Also yogi is with me in the shop behind the counter all times but when I leave 2 use the bathroom he starts yapping very loud they like this?
At night I don't lock him in the crate but leave his door open so he's not constricted but we are having episodes of yapping throughout the night, I know it's still early days but I'm we're getting ourselves frustrated & stressed 2 thinking is this the dog for us.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poos are people dogs - they will not thrive if made to live outside- they want to be as close to you as possible (I suspect that lots of us will admit that our dogs follow us into the bathroom... ). 
That said, they are bright intelligent dogs who are very easy to train - they genuinely love to please. Your pup is new and is having to adapt to new surroundings, new people and no litter mates or familiar adults. He will be quite stressed at the moment. Be calm and patient with him now and you will find he will grow up into a calm individual. Some people have their puppy crates in their bedrooms for the first few nights and then move it bit by bit to where they want the pup to sleep. Some sleep downstairs with their pups initially. Kiki slept in the kitchen, not in a crate. I went back to Kiki when she cried let her out to toilet and then sat and snuggled her before popping her back to bed - this stage of unsettled nights was over within a week. Dot was already crate trained when she came home - and bless her never cried at night... 
They are all different - but we believe very special characters. Give Yogi some time to settle and be as patient with him as you possibly can - it will pay dividends. Cockapoos are very different from Huskys - not just in size, looks and coat type.
Good luck any puppy is hard work and all dogs are a real commitment. Use the search box to check out advice given to others over the years - this site has loads of information on it. Puppy blues happen too. Be kind to yourself and don't expect Yogi to be perfect straight away!


----------



## Billie 2502 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thx marzi for your fab advice my main concern is that intime yogi will learn but I brought him as companion for my husky more but if there not built for the outside I might have to rethink about homing because I don't have space for indoor dog! Sorry I'm being mean but I'd rather say what's honest


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

It is a long time since I did any posting on here, and I do not wish to sound rude, but I have to say I am very surprised that you did not do any research on the nature and needs of cockapoos before you brought Yogi to live with you. If you had you would have realised that Yogi is entirely wrong for your situation.It is almost laughable that this wee dog could be an outside companion for your husky. I hope you find a solution very soon for both your sakes. Good luck little Yogi . This is so out of tune with any other posts that I have seen on this forum over the years that, without intending any offence if I am wrong, that I almost suspect a troll


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Cockapoos are not outside dogs. Most do not have the double coat needed to cope with living outside. They are companion animals and love to be with their people. Perhaps you would have been better off with another mal but living in a yard behind a shop doesn't sound great for your mal either.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Gosh, I really am shocked you would consider a cockapoo as a dog to live outdoors. definetly not the dog for that kind of scenario. they need alot of grooming, they dont shed like a double coated dog does, they will mat. they need people. they love and adore people. Also in another thread you have stated that your Mal plays rough with Yogi. if you just got him. he is small. and really they should not be left at this stage to work it out. they need constant supervision to ensure that they are doing ok together. playing properly. as for at night, Yogi is a baby and needs time to adjust. likely needing to toilet during the night as well.


----------



## Billie 2502 (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes they are under supervision at all times when play times as of outdoors I don't intend of putting yogi out till aleast older and both have settled. As u all are stating these dogs are indoors I'm sorry but all dogs can adapt 2 the outdoors with proper housing & equipment.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Please consider rehoming your puppy while he's still young and can easily fit in with another family. A cockapoo is not an ideal companion for a husky dog and definitely not suited for outdoor living, have you considered the grooming aspect and the fact that your cockapoo will probably not behave well without human companionship, attention and training? Cockapoos still require a lot of exercise and even more mental stimulation.

I do not wish to completely dissolve your hopes of a companion for your husky but I really passionately feel that this little cockapoo will not do well in this situation. Please consider the future of this puppy and whether he can live in your home with the attention he needs, and if living outdoors is the only option then I think your only option is to rehome, sooner rather than later.

Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I've had dogs in the past that are comfortable outside. These guys are not it. They are also very much people dogs. My two don't even like it when I leave the room. Certainly you can get them used to living outdoors but it sounds like you are getting this puppy for your older dog's happiness. Since you are asking on this forum it is clear your puppy's happiness important too. Based on all the posts I've read and my two, cockapoos are most happy with their humans around and only like the outside when I'm there with them. Maybe there's a compromise. Otherwise I'd think about finding a more appropriate companion for your Husky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Am not sure why you considered a 10 week (or is it 12 week as in your other post?) cockapoo to be a good companion for your outdoor living husky. If you 'don't have space for an indoor dog' then maybe a little bit of research might have been useful before you decided to bring this puppy home. 
Maybe re home Yogi then you can always get yourself another puppy to try out?!

Good luck Yogi


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Billie 2502 said:


> Yes they are under supervision at all times when play times as of outdoors I don't intend of putting yogi out till aleast older and both have settled. As u all are stating these dogs are indoors I'm sorry but all dogs can adapt 2 the outdoors with proper housing & equipment.


I think whilst dogs can adapt they all have limits on what they are comfortable and can cope with, as individuals or more generalised by breed. A husky is closer to a wild dog than a cockapoo, which has been bred and refined by people to have particular sociable traits. You know there's different groups of dogs like toy, working etc.. one being 'companion', which are bred to be sociable and people loving dogs. Whilst you might think the cockapoo would fit into 'working', being a spaniel and a poodle, imo the cross fits into 'companion' - they are SO people orientated. I would say the main consideration is that Cockapoos by design like/want/need to be close to their humans and they can be quite unhappy otherwise. If a dog is not getting what it needs it could come out in other behaviours like repetitive barking if left outside etc, so having the breed traits match your lifestyle is definitely the way forwards for happy owner and happy dog, rather than expecting them to adapt to your situation.

The other consideration is the compatibility of a cockapoo as a companion for your husky. All sorts of dogs can get on but based on traits it's probably not a match you'd normally pick. Your husky is also still a puppy/adolescent himself and it will be some time til he is mentally mature and calms down. Play amongst young dogs can get a bit overwhelming and cockapoos are also quite sensitive dogs so this may also be less suitable still than if there was a bit of a mismatch but one of them was an adult. It's good you are supervising the interaction to keep it under control

If you do need to rehome, at 10 weeks Yogi is young enough to settle elsewhere without a problem. 

Hope you can find a good solution for all


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have owned a variety of different dogs but never came across one before less suitable for outdoor living than any poodle cross due to the general lack of waterproofing in the coat and care and maintenance needed for the coat to just keep the dog in reasonable condition. 

I would also say different dogs have different needs and play styles and whilst they may be able to get on fine I am not sure a malamute and cockapoo are going to make ideal companions as there is going to be a huge size difference even when fully grown.


----------



## Billie 2502 (Jul 9, 2014)

thank u grove & 2ndhandgal for your advice honestly im losing sleep over my cockapoo and i am thinking of rehoming, i dont normally give up but im feeling very disappointed


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Billie 2502 said:


> thank u grove & 2ndhandgal for your advice honestly im losing sleep over my cockapoo and i am thinking of rehoming, i dont normally give up but im feeling very disappointed


I wouldn't think of it as giving up but just as finding what's best for everyone involved. People often get another puppy when their first is around the age that yours is, I don't think the problem is getting a second dog, just getting one to settle into your situation better will probably be a different breed. Cockapoos are pretty popular with families, couples, elderly people as a lap dog etc. If you do want to rehome I'm sure you could find him a home where he'd settle straight in - puppies will reattach to new people very quickly at this age. Sometimes as well when you've just got the puppy, the breeder will take it back and then they will find a new home for it. 

You said earlier you don't want to sound mean, just being honest. I think this is the way forwards, you want what's best for your dogs and being honest and clear about the needs of all involved will help you find the right conclusion, not thinking of it as giving up etc. You make the best decision you can at the time and move on and in the long run everyone will be happier

Not trying to force you into giving him up though, just trying to help the mental process of working out what's best


----------



## Billie 2502 (Jul 9, 2014)

thank u grove again a friend of my sons has listen 2 me rant about the dogs and she has told me that if i was rehome cockapoo she would be happy 2 have him which i know he will be spoilt rotten  i have mentioned this 2 my partner and he has grown very fond with the cockapoo he says " god is testing our patience with him and having 2 dogs and there is a reason why this cockapoo has come 2 us" again he says if we rehome deep down we would always think were failures in giving up on this puppy! I've told him i will go along whatever he decides as he really wanted this puppy but we must think hard for the long run weather we keep him or not.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

You are not 'giving up' on the puppy, Billie - you are reconsidering the options to reach the one that would be the best one for the puppy and yourselves. And in my opinion at least, it is nothing to do with 'testing your patience' - the wee creature has needs which might be better met with your son's friend. Other people might say that god is testing you, not for your patience with the little dog, but for your ability to sacrifice your own wants in the interest of an animal's need. Your other dog would probably be a lot happier with a more suitable companion, as well, don't forget.
In the end, Billie, it is only yourself that can decide. I really hope you find a solution that gives you some peace of mind. Good luck whatever your decision


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

A puppy shouldn't be about a test of patience. If this is the case, the puppy is not right for you. Many new owners get the puppy blues when they get a puppy and haven't had the experience before but with a second puppy, owners are usually much more ready and know what to expect. Realising what's best for the puppy is not giving up. It's a sign that you really care about the well being of the pup if you can find them a perfect forever home. Definitely not weakness, or like you lost.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It isnt giving up on the puppy. it is ensuring you have the right pup for the right situation. If you are going to completely change the situation for your cockapoo then that is one thing. but if you are trying to make your cockapoo fit your situation, from what we have heard it appears that you should think about a change. 
its like a round peg into a square hole.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

If it helps you could also think of it as a test not of your patience but whether you can sacrifice your own needs and feelings to keep Yogi by giving Yogi a chance to flourish into his full dog potential with someone else. You have obviously given serious thoughts of rehoming, I wonder what thoughts keep you from taking those steps. I'm also curious what made you get a cockapoo in the first place?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

